# Thunar Adressleiste

## Brain Fury

Wie kann ich bei Thunar in der Werkzeugleiste die Icons verkleinern, oder noch besser die Beschriftung der Knöpfe entfernen?

Sinn der Übung ist, dass ich gerne die Adressleiste sehen würde die beim Werkzeugleistenstil normalerweise neben dem Knopf zum Home angezeigt wird. Bei mir wird das nur angezeigt, wenn ich Thunar im Vollbild laufen lasse. Aber ich weiß, dass das auch bei normaler Fenstergröße geht, weil ich das schonmal so hatte.

----------

## Inte

 *Brain Fury wrote:*   

> Wie kann ich bei Thunar in der Werkzeugleiste die Icons verkleinern,

 

1. Meinst Du die Buttons für "Zum vorher besuchten Ort gehen", "Zum nächsten besuchten Ort gehen", "Den übergeordneten Ordner öffnen" und "Den aktuellen Ordner neu einlesen"? Die würde ich auch gerne ausblenden. Dafür gibt es ja die Mausgesten.  :Wink: 

2. Falls Du Links die Lesezeichen-Liste meinst (mit den Links darüber zum Home-Verzeichnis, Papierkorb, Desktop & Root-Verzeichnis), dann geht das mit: Bearbeiten -> Einstellungen -> Seitenleiste -> Lesezeichenliste -> Symbolgröße

 *Brain Fury wrote:*   

> oder noch besser die Beschriftung der Knöpfe entfernen?

 

Ähh? Beschriftet sind die bei mir nicht, sondern nur bei 'nem Mouseover wird in einem Popup die Beschreibung angezeigt.

Vielleicht geht das ja im Einstellungsmanager unter Einstellungen der Benutzerschnittstelle. Da kannst Du den Werkzeugleistenstil anpassen (Symbol, Text, Beides, Beides horizontal). Ich hab damit ein wenig rumgespielt, aber auf Thunar hat das bei mir keinen Einfluß. Vielleicht liegt's bei mir auch daran, dass ich Beryl als WM benutze.  :Rolling Eyes: 

 *Brain Fury wrote:*   

> Sinn der Übung ist, dass ich gerne die Adressleiste sehen würde die beim Werkzeugleistenstil normalerweise neben dem Knopf zum Home angezeigt wird. Bei mir wird das nur angezeigt, wenn ich Thunar im Vollbild laufen lasse. Aber ich weiß, dass das auch bei normaler Fenstergröße geht, weil ich das schonmal so hatte.

 

Anzeige -> Adressleiste -> Werkzeugleisten-Stil

Bei mir sieht das dann so aus: Screenshot

----------

## bladus

Ich denke das ist derzeit nicht möglich. 

Am besten du schreibst dein Anliegen direkt in das Xfce Bugzilla rein: http://bugzilla.xfce.org/

----------

## Brain Fury

Ich will das genau so haben wie Inte! kannst du mal deine konfiguration hier posten?

Bei mir sieht das momentan so aus:

Normal ( http://img380.imageshack.us/my.php?image=thunarsn4.jpg )

Vollbild runterskaliert ( http://img104.imageshack.us/my.php?image=thunarvollbildnn9.jpg )

----------

## Necoro

 *Inte wrote:*   

>  *Brain Fury wrote:*   Wie kann ich bei Thunar in der Werkzeugleiste die Icons verkleinern, 
> 
> 1. Meinst Du die Buttons für "Zum vorher besuchten Ort gehen", "Zum nächsten besuchten Ort gehen", "Den übergeordneten Ordner öffnen" und "Den aktuellen Ordner neu einlesen"? Die würde ich auch gerne ausblenden. Dafür gibt es ja die Mausgesten. 

 

Anzeige -> Adressleiste -> Werkzeugleisten-Stil ... und voilà ... die Knöpfe sind weg

wie man hier sieht: http://www.loz-treffen.de/stuff/shots/thunar.jpg

Anm: wenn ich die knöpfe einblende sind sie auch so klein wie bei Inte ...

----------

## gimpel

Da gibts bei mir ein lustiges Phänomen:

- benutze ich Thunar ausserhalb von Xfce, ist die Schrift unter den Knöpfen zu sehen - riesen Knöpfe:

http://gimpel.ath.cx/~tom/thunar_e17.png

- läuft thunar in Xfce, dann ist die nervige Schrift weg:

http://gimpel.ath.cx/~tom/thunar_xfce4.png

Vielleicht lohnt es, mal die SVN version auszuprobieren...

----------

## Necoro

Hmm ... ich würde tippen, dass es denn an gtk-einstellungen liegt  :Smile:  ... Mein Firefox zB hat auch nur Icons ohne Schrift drunter - und habe gerade auch kein Menü gefunden, das zu ändern...

----------

## gimpel

 *Necoro wrote:*   

> Hmm ... ich würde tippen, dass es denn an gtk-einstellungen liegt  ... Mein Firefox zB hat auch nur Icons ohne Schrift drunter - und habe gerade auch kein Menü gefunden, das zu ändern...

 

Öhm.. Ansicht -> Symbolleisten -> Anpassen -> unten links "Symbole und Text" auswählen.

Genau sowas fehlt ja in Thunar...

Ich hab mir grad mal zwei snapshot ebuilds für exo und thunar gebastelt.. mal sehen.

----------

